# Puppy love



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I love my Mommy ...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhhhh - I love him!!! How tender is that pic? I bet you can't wait to get some proper cuddles off the little fella!! Love it! Beautiful xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

17 more sleeps ......


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That is a beautiful picture. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Heart melting. so sweet:love-eyes:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Soooooo adorable!!! One to keep forever


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Adorable! I can't wait to hear how you are going to walk three dogs, I shall be looking for tips just incase I am tempted!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That is such a sweet picture. And of course you're not counting the days until your new arrival


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Adorable! I can't wait to hear how you are going to walk three dogs, I shall be looking for tips just incase I am tempted!


Walking 3 dogs is easy,i walk 6 of mine at the same time.the secret is to start them getting used to walking as a group very young.Many people walk their digs seoperately for a while when they get a new pup but apart from the early stages when pup is getting used to his/her collar i get them used to walking with the big guys from an early age and they all walk beaiutifully together.....until they see another dog and get all excited lol xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I love my Mommy ...


I love the pic - but I'm pretty sure that Pyper is actually saying 'Hold still you've got muck round your mouth - a bit of spit and lick will sort it out' 

_"Walking 3 dogs is easy,i walk 6 of mine at the same time.the secret is to start them getting used to walking as a group very young.Many people walk their digs seoperately for a while when they get a new pup but apart from the early stages when pup is getting used to his/her collar i get them used to walking with the big guys from an early age and they all walk beaiutifully together.....until they see another dog and get all excited lol" xxx 
08-02-2013 07:13 AM _

The difficult part, I'd imagine, is hanging on to six dogs and bagging poop 

Walking three is no problem - you almost have that many hands! I've always found that the most important bit of walking lots of dogs together is being able to get a reliable 'sit and watch me', fantastic if there are joggers, other dogs, lots of children, taking off or reattaching leads, or if you need to pick up poo. I always reward dogs from top dog to youngest, so youngest gets used to sitting and waiting until released


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol I'll be tied in a knot wrapped up in leads. Great advice though ladies, I'm getting a dog bum bag thing, fits your keys, mobile, poo bags , treats ,ball etc....often I'm frisking my pockets to find stuff , so should make things easier x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol I'll be tied in a knot wrapped up in leads. Great advice though ladies, I'm getting a dog bum bag thing, fits your keys, mobile, poo bags , treats ,ball etc....often I'm frisking my pockets to find stuff , so should make things easier x


And those bum bags are such an attractive fashion accessory 
Even better when they are called by their American name 
Just as well it is only poop you are tring to pick up when you are out


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Honestly Marzi....I won't be attracting owt else, the dogs maybe but not me lol. Will be walking in 'my dog walking jeans' you know the ones where other dog owners apologise if their dog jumps up with dirty paws at your legs...love it when it's cold , I like the fact I can wear a hat so I don't have to do my hair. .. And I end up with a bright red face if the terrain gets any where near aerobically challenging 
But with a fanny pack filled with liver cake, dried chicken, I'll be attracting loads of canine buddies


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Canine buddies are the best sort anyway...


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What an amazingly cute photo, shows what a lovely mummy she is.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

That is a beautiful photo of them together,they even match the fire surround x x


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw he just gets more cute every time I see him.. Wouldn't mind some puppy cuddles before he goes to his forever home.. Mandyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mandy if you can get a "sit and watch me" with 6 dogs on a walk then good for you! It's all I can do not to break my neck being pulled over by my two pulling on their leads on the way to the park! 

Karen please take a photo of your future doggy bum bag, I just can't wait! I think you could start a trend.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tess I'm going to get this.... But from Amazon ..lol you can attach your leads, not going to though...might get a sleigh xx 


http://www.trixie.de/en/prod/Dog_Dog_Activity_Multi_Belt_Hip_Bag,12151


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Mandy if you can get a "sit and watch me" with 6 dogs on a walk then good for you! It's all I can do not to break my neck being pulled over by my two pulling on their leads on the way to the park!
> 
> Karen please take a photo of your future doggy bum bag, I just can't wait! I think you could start a trend.


I can do that until they see another dog lol then they are like why would we want to watch you mum when there is a dog over there lol.I have totally mastered the picking up the poop with 6 dogs,wouldnt do it unless i could,i have also taught them the word...slowly...when we are walking down a hill and they all take tiny steps.

Elaine i was hoping to get the pics taken of fergus this weekend but the guy hasnt got back to me yet but i can still take fergus over if you want cos it will be fab for his socialising/

Karen..sniggering at the fanny pack...im so immature!!! xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I thought this one was rather fetching myself. I have always had a thing for fuchsia pink! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jeep-Bumbag...8&qid=1375454168&sr=8-15&keywords=dog+bum+bag


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I thought this one was rather fetching myself.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jeep-Bumbag...8&qid=1375454168&sr=8-15&keywords=dog+bum+bag


I quite fancy one like that with all the little compartments,i just have a boring one just now x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Elaine lucky you... .. x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Elaine lucky you... .. x


 she has been wanting a fergus cuddle for ages,its either tonight or tommorrow now so not long,will take lots of pics for you karen xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Not long now... It will fly by! He's totally gorgeous! Aren't we all lucky mummy's with these gorgeous pups? Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lets see if Fergus can persuade Elaine to get another .... Love him for me Elaine xx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Now I'm not one to brag about things..... But I'm getting fur baby cuddles tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eek soooooo excited lol!!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ElaineR said:


> Now I'm not one to brag about things..... But I'm getting fur baby cuddles tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eek soooooo excited lol!!!!!!


Enjoy xxxx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Enjoy xxxx


Karen ill give him lots of hugs for you!! I'm so excited!!! And it's not me that needs convincing to get another... It's my OH lol!!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh you lucky thing, don't squish him too hard!! (may be difficult to resist).


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is your OH in Elaine ... You just keep showi g em pictures of puppies lol x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Is your OH in Elaine ... You just keep showi g em pictures of puppies lol x


We better not try too hard...he may want to keep fergus lol xxx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

KAREN..... Jim is going to send you a file via Facebook so that you can choose photos cos OMG there are too many amazing ones to chose from!!!!!! Fergus is amazing .. You are so lucky..... I love him.... He sits, gives paw and kisses lots n lots!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Awww bless! That's a fabulous photo Karen and Fergus is just adorable. Sooo jealous....Cindy says he can come and be her new best friend if you change your mind lol


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Karen.... He's going to send you a friend request on FB!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking forward to it.... My new bezzie mate xx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Cannot wait till you all see the pictures of Fergus!!!!! Karen you are one lucky lady&#55357;&#56845;he is unbelievably clever!!!! Mandy has done an amazing job... I closed the garden gate behind them and still had Fergus in my arms... Didn't work&#55357;&#56841;but on the up side... My hubby loved him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Elaine ... Don't tell Mandy cos would hate to embarrass her lol but I always knew that Mandy was a fantastic breeder just from observing from the outside, just from how she talks about her dogs, her ethics and morals, how she wants the best for all her dogs, her true passion but having had more experience now then I can't shout loudly enough, I can categorically say that she is a fantastic breeder.
Keep chipping away at OH ... Be subtle and it'll soon be his idea lol. How was Bobby xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Thanks Elaine ... Don't tell Mandy cos would hate to embarrass her lol but I always knew that Mandy was a fantastic breeder just from observing from the outside, just from how she talks about her dogs, her ethics and morals, how she wants the best for all her dogs, her true passion but having had more experience now then I can't shout loudly enough, I can categorically say that she is a fantastic breeder.
> Keep chipping away at OH ... Be subtle and it'll soon be his idea lol. How was Bobby xx


Awwwww getting all emotional here,thank you so much and you are a fantastic poo owner which is why you are fergus's new mummy xxx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Thanks Elaine ... Don't tell Mandy cos would hate to embarrass her lol but I always knew that Mandy was a fantastic breeder just from observing from the outside, just from how she talks about her dogs, her ethics and morals, how she wants the best for all her dogs, her true passion but having had more experience now then I can't shout loudly enough, I can categorically say that she is a fantastic breeder.
> Keep chipping away at OH ... Be subtle and it'll soon be his idea lol. How was Bobby xx


You are so right Karen, never have I come across anyone so passionate about her dogs... She is one of a kind!! And although I've never met you Karen I know that you too are a pretty special person cause Mandy only chooses the best for her poos!!!.... Ps... Not too sure i will have to do too much work with the OH lol.... Bobby was very tolerant lol.. He did his Elvis impression once or twice lol.. (Curled lip) but I was pleasantly surprised! Have you managed to get hold of the photos yet? They are amazing.. I would have them all on my wall lol!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My new best friend has requested me as a friend .. He says he's working on them and then will send them, it's liike birthdays and Christmas rolled into one... I've looked on his page and his pictures are pretty impressive.. Can't wait.
Lovely Bobby... Fingers crossed you could maybe get another xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

ElaineR said:


> You are so right Karen, never have I come across anyone so passionate about her dogs... She is one of a kind!! And although I've never met you Karen I know that you too are a pretty special person cause Mandy only chooses the best for her poos!!!.... Ps... Not too sure i will have to do too much work with the OH lol.... Bobby was very tolerant lol.. He did his Elvis impression once or twice lol.. (Curled lip) but I was pleasantly surprised! Have you managed to get hold of the photos yet? They are amazing.. I would have them all on my wall lol!!!


Thanks so much elaine and yes youre right i do pick the best of owners which is why youre getting one next year lol,i will gift wrap the pup and tell hubby its rude to return a present lol xxx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

mandym said:


> Thanks so much elaine and yes youre right i do pick the best of owners which is why youre getting one next year lol,i will gift wrap the pup and tell hubby its rude to return a present lol xxx


Lol!!!!!! Just read that out to him and he's now in panic mode!!! Thinks were both nutters lol!! May need a little more work


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

A fanny pack lol .. oh got me goggling .. needed that giggle .. I just have pockets lol   

Enjoy the lead tangling .. hey its all good fun, how wants a boring walk, its all about having fun... 

Fergus and Pyper ahh too cute ... she is looking down at him as if to say " hey you are still under my roof little one, no misbehaving here, save that for mummy Karen" ...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> A fanny pack lol .. oh got me goggling .. needed that giggle .. I just have pockets lol
> 
> Enjoy the lead tangling .. hey its all good fun, how wants a boring walk, its all about having fun...
> 
> Fergus and Pyper ahh too cute ... she is looking down at him as if to say " hey you are still under my roof little one, no misbehaving here, save that for mummy Karen" ...


LOL i knew you would find the fanny pack funny too pmsl!!!!! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That you two sorted for Xmas then a any pack a piece


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am quite predictable aren't I .. it is soooo funny .. I am tired and things like that really do make me laugh, laughter lines cracking as I type .. seriously a Fanny Pack .. I need one lol  no ok I will stick to pockets of treats and poo bags.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No don't get me one unless it is a fluffy one .. no I am crying with laughter, good job Picnic doesn't mind my giggling .. no more fancy pack talk .. I cant take it


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I am quite predictable aren't I .. it is soooo funny .. I am tired and things like that really do make me laugh, laughter lines cracking as I type .. seriously a Fanny Pack .. I need one lol  no ok I will stick to pockets of treats and poo bags.


And if we ever have the pleasure of meeting up we can go on a walk with our matching fanny packs...sitting here in hysterics xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We are a bit crazy .. but hey crazy is good .. 

Matching fanny bags, bum bags ha ha ha ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JOJO a fluffy fanny pack!!! Omg!!!! hahahhahhah


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwwww :baby::baby::baby:

15 More Sleeps!!!

X X X


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> My new best friend has requested me as a friend .. He says he's working on them and then will send them, it's liike birthdays and Christmas rolled into one... I've looked on his page and his pictures are pretty impressive.. Can't wait.
> Lovely Bobby... Fingers crossed you could maybe get another xx


No photos yet Karen? Looking forward to seeing them up


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Awwwww :baby::baby::baby:
> 
> 15 More Sleeps!!!
> 
> X X X


It really does fly!!


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Oops had posted same message twice


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ElaineR said:


> No photos yet Karen? Looking forward to seeing them up


Elaine I'm a technophob not sure if I an copy them ill have a check. They are god though x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Only 15 days until Fergus splodge comes home wow let the countdown commence  

Karen are you getting organised?


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Honestly Marzi....I won't be attracting owt else, the dogs maybe but not me lol. Will be walking in 'my dog walking jeans' you know the ones where other dog owners apologise if their dog jumps up with dirty paws at your legs...love it when it's cold , I like the fact I can wear a hat so I don't have to do my hair. .. And I end up with a bright red face if the terrain gets any where near aerobically challenging
> But with a fanny pack filled with liver cake, dried chicken, I'll be attracting loads of canine buddies


I do my morning walk (and often my evening) in a pair of men's plaid pajama shorts and whatever t-shirt I happen to have on. I'm sure my neighbors think I'm crazy! lol

Everytime I see Fergus all I can think of is Rocky Road ice cream lol


----------

